# B-24 Nose Gunner Returned Home From Palau



## Von Frag (Apr 24, 2009)

Saw this online today.  

Quiet ceremony at D/FW Airport marks WWII airman's homecoming | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Latest News


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome home and RIP!

Related:

Man travels to Pacific to visit wreckage of WWII plane his father died in | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

This was on the news last night as I live in Dallas.

 Welcome home.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (May 1, 2009)

Missed that news report...then again, I try to avoid the TV if possible. Welcome home, soldier, rest in peace! 

To those who found him, identified him, and worked to bring him back,


----------



## Pong (May 3, 2009)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Lancaster630 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Wheelsup


----------

